# Aosp android keyboard



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm in love with this keyboard and have seen it in a few sense roms is there anyone here that can make a flashable zip so I can have this keyboard on any sense based rom 

thanks in advanced

Reap-


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Download gingerbread keyboard from the market.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

i figured this owuld be suggested but its really not the same keybard the way its acts lol i know its strange but the only thing that would keep me on an aosp rom is the keyboard the only thing that keeps me from staying on an sense rom is the keyboard yes there are great alternatives but i really really would like a flashable mod so i can have th ekeyboard on any sense rom i like

i know its possible to cook it in as skyraider and sfk's desense version as well as shifts3ns3 have it as a usuable keyboard but if i try to make a backup and restore it into other sense roms it constant FC and has to be uninstalled
thanks for the suggestion liarsenic

but ive tried all the market keyboard and all seem to come close to the feel of the aosp one but not one of them will be able to replace it


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The gingerbread keyboard from the market was pulled from aosp or so i thought.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

it still acts differently i dont know how to explain it but it always drives me nuts lol it literally puts me into a rage and has to be uninstalled lol


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> it still acts differently i dont know how to explain it but it always drives me nuts lol it literally puts me into a rage and has to be uninstalled lol


Rofl... for a while on the dinc2 there was an issue where the keyboard would lag like crazy and there were several moments where I would literally have to put the phone down and step back before I snapped it half.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> The gingerbread keyboard from the market was pulled from aosp or so i thought.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


it is different. Its taller and takes up more screen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

afrchutch said:


> it is different. Its taller and takes up more screen.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yea it was modified to be that way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lmao! Have you tried transplanting the GB keyboard .apk into the system folder of the zip of the rom you want it in prior to flashing (that was a mouthful) your preferred rom? I've done that successfully with many apps, just not the AOSP keyboard, might be worth a try.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

it FC as soon as you select it lol when i see a rom with it working I'm like

what sorcery is this -.-

lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> it FC as soon as you select it lol when i see a rom with it working I'm like
> 
> what sorcery is this -.-
> 
> ...


Have you tried running fix permissions in recovery after installing it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

several times lol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Is the aosp keyboard the ics keyboard?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

nope just the standard keyboard that comes with cm7


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

soo...... nobody?







oh well thanks anyways guys


----------

